# Women in Hand-to-Hand Combat



## DGS49 (May 24, 2016)

The past few years, television writers have been on a ridiculous campaign to create female characters who are super-girls who can kick any man's ass.

Last week I saw, on Blindspot, a fistfight between a 110 pound woman ("Jane Doe") and a 200-pound man that was the worst example I have ever seen of this phenomenon. Repeatedly, the man would throw a punch at her, and she brushed it off by simply flicking her wrist at him.  The scene ended with the guy being thrown (off-camera, of course) bodily into a courtyard, presumably by this featherweight woman.  Give me a freakin' break.

This season, I've seen petite women knock men out with a single punch, physically throw them over walls, hold them in head-locks into submission, and break their body-parts by sheer force.  It is like someone is converting cartoons into television drama.

In my reality, a normal, healthy woman without a weapon has exactly ONE chance to effectively attack a man (before he kicks the shit out of her), or to slow him down so that she can run away.  And that chance is to strike one quick blow to a vulnerable body part, then run like hell.  Failing that, she is in for a bad experience.  Which is why women should carry either mace or some other form of weapon when traveling under circumstances where there is a threat of being assaulted.

What, exactly, is the point of portraying these fictional women as effective fighters against men?  God forbid women in real life come to believe that they can hope to win a physical fight against an aggressive male attacker.

A similar phenomenon goes on with fictional women "bad guys" and police commanders.  Invariably the head bad guy or the head of the government agency is some pretend-bad-ass woman.

Is Shonda Rhimes calling ALL the shots these days?


----------



## Asclepias (May 24, 2016)

The point is to train women not to be meek. Girl Power.


I have noticed this too and I have warned my girls against attempting to fight a man.  They all know martial arts but understand that a man has a physical strength advantage. They know enough to maim a man and get away.


----------



## OldLady (May 24, 2016)

So those jujitsu moves don't work?  Normal untrained women, I agree with you.  Women trained to fight using their attackers strength and momentum against them?  They could kick a man's ass if they had to. 
Is the underlying theme here women in military combat?  Or are you only discussing women without weapons?


----------



## pismoe (May 24, 2016)

DGS49 said:


> The past few years, television writers have been on a ridiculous campaign to create female characters who are super-girls who can kick any man's ass.
> 
> Last week I saw, on Blindspot, a fistfight between a 110 pound woman ("Jane Doe") and a 200-pound man that was the worst example I have ever seen of this phenomenon. Repeatedly, the man would throw a punch at her, and she brushed it off by simply flicking her wrist at him.  The scene ended with the guy being thrown (off-camera, of course) bodily into a courtyard, presumably by this featherweight woman.  Give me a freakin' break.
> 
> ...


----------------------  generally speaking men have it all over women if fighting hand to hand .  Maybe its how they are raised but every girl or woman that I have ever known in my 66 years was weak in comparison to me except for a girl named Chris and she sure looked more like a boy more than she looked like a girl .  Chris was known , rumored to be tough .    And yeah , I do see a push by TV showing tough , combat capable women but I think it is just a push to equalize things in very young males minds that are just going to grade school and watching cartoons and action tv shows .  Its just brainwashing and may work on upcoming Pajama Boys imo !!


----------



## pismoe (May 24, 2016)

OldLady said:


> So those jujitsu moves don't work?  Normal untrained women, I agree with you.  Women trained to fight using their attackers strength and momentum against them?  They could kick a man's ass if they had to.
> Is the underlying theme here women in military combat?  Or are you only discussing women without weapons?


----------------------   MOST women that are normal , the vast majority are untrained and will always be untrained same as MOST men OldLady .


----------



## Asclepias (May 24, 2016)

OldLady said:


> So those jujitsu moves don't work?  Normal untrained women, I agree with you.  Women trained to fight using their attackers strength and momentum against them?  They could kick a man's ass if they had to.
> Is the underlying theme here women in military combat?  Or are you only discussing women without weapons?


They work but as anyone that has taken martial arts knows, if you take a blow you will still get your ass knocked out even if you are a master at your craft.  No matter how good you are if someone lands a lucky blow thats pretty much it.


----------



## pismoe (May 24, 2016)

pismoe said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > So those jujitsu moves don't work?  Normal untrained women, I agree with you.  Women trained to fight using their attackers strength and momentum against them?  They could kick a man's ass if they had to.
> ...


-------------------------   and these untrained women are the women that men meet on the street and all over society OldLady .


----------



## Asclepias (May 24, 2016)

pismoe said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > The past few years, television writers have been on a ridiculous campaign to create female characters who are super-girls who can kick any man's ass.
> ...



I never thought about the other side of it. Good point. Boys will grow up with more respect for women.


----------



## pismoe (May 24, 2016)

SIZE matters , in my few fistfights that were one on one my strategy was to just take the blows as I advanced and put the rat in a corner where he had no mobility and then just grab the rat .  Course none of my few fights that i remember were matters of life and death and involved no weapons .


----------



## Asclepias (May 24, 2016)

pismoe said:


> SIZE matters , in my few fistfights that were one on one my strategy was to just take the blows as I advanced and put the rat in a corner where he had no mobility and then just grab the rat .  Course none of my few fights that i remember were matters of life and death and involved no weapons .


In a scenario where both are untrained strength and leverage is what matters.  I've seen way too many big guys get beat down by someone that was smaller but stronger and faster.


----------



## pismoe (May 24, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...


----------------------------   silly reasoning Ace .   Every boy that doesn't accept the brain washing will always know the truth Ace .


----------



## Asclepias (May 24, 2016)

pismoe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Not really. The doubt will always be there unless they consciously deconstruct it.  Most people are not that aware of their brainwashing and believe its just how they feel.


----------



## pismoe (May 24, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > SIZE matters , in my few fistfights that were one on one my strategy was to just take the blows as I advanced and put the rat in a corner where he had no mobility and then just grab the rat .  Course none of my few fights that i remember were matters of life and death and involved no weapons .
> ...


----------------------------   girls are the exception .   Course I don't fight girlsanyway  . I just ignore aggressive , assertive women till they need help picking up their motorcycle because its too big and heavy for them to pickup Ace .


----------



## pismoe (May 24, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


------------------  the DOUBT   bollshat Ace !!


----------



## Asclepias (May 24, 2016)

pismoe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


I didnt say anything about girls but the same still holds. if a girl is stronger and faster than you your size wont do you any good.


----------



## Asclepias (May 24, 2016)

pismoe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Yes the doubt. You do realize your conditioning controls how you react to situations in life? Thats the reason the military has to reprogram you when you enlist.


----------



## pismoe (May 24, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


--------------------------  and NORMALLY the girl will be smaller and weaker Ace !!


----------



## Asclepias (May 24, 2016)

pismoe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


True but if not your size wont matter which is what you were saying was more important right?


----------



## pismoe (May 24, 2016)

generally men are bigger and stronger just as a natural occurance .   Well , except for mrobamas Pajama Boys Ace .


----------



## Asclepias (May 24, 2016)

pismoe said:


> generally men are bigger and stronger just as a natural occurance .   Well , except for mrobamas Pajama Boys Ace .


Except as i pointed out big does not equal strong.


----------



## Hossfly (May 24, 2016)

The women in my family carry handguns, pepper spray and whistles. My advice to them is never let an attacker get close enough to grab them. All of them have good situational awareness which is the most important factor.


----------



## pismoe (May 24, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > generally men are bigger and stronger just as a natural occurance .   Well , except for mrobamas Pajama Boys Ace .
> ...


---------------------  sure it does , average sized male is generally bigger and stronger than the average woman Ace .


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 24, 2016)

DGS49 said:


> The past few years, television writers have been on a ridiculous campaign to create female characters who are super-girls who can kick any man's ass.
> 
> Last week I saw, on Blindspot, a fistfight between a 110 pound woman ("Jane Doe") and a 200-pound man that was the worst example I have ever seen of this phenomenon. Repeatedly, the man would throw a punch at her, and she brushed it off by simply flicking her wrist at him.  The scene ended with the guy being thrown (off-camera, of course) bodily into a courtyard, presumably by this featherweight woman.  Give me a freakin' break.
> 
> ...



You've obviously never trained at an MMA gym.


----------



## Asclepias (May 24, 2016)

pismoe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Nope. There are plenty of big guys that are not as strong as smaller guys.


----------



## pismoe (May 24, 2016)

I've taught you as best I can Grasshopper Ace .   Ignore my words if you like but if you can't see the reality of the generalization that women are generally weaker , smaller and less suitable to hand to hand combat with a male , well then you are on yer own G.Ace !!


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 24, 2016)

DGS49 said:


> The past few years, television writers have been on a ridiculous campaign to create female characters who are super-girls who can kick any man's ass.
> 
> Last week I saw, on Blindspot, a fistfight between a 110 pound woman ("Jane Doe") and a 200-pound man that was the worst example I have ever seen of this phenomenon. Repeatedly, the man would throw a punch at her, and she brushed it off by simply flicking her wrist at him.  The scene ended with the guy being thrown (off-camera, of course) bodily into a courtyard, presumably by this featherweight woman.  Give me a freakin' break.
> 
> ...



I assume they do this is to get people like you to watch it, and even better yet to talk about it. I had never heard of the show before your posing, so I think they are getting exactly what they want, and so are their advertisers.


----------



## Asclepias (May 24, 2016)

pismoe said:


> I've taught you as best I can Grasshopper Ace .   Ignore my words if you like but if you can't see the reality of the generalization that women are generally weaker , smaller and less suitable to hand to hand combat with a male , well then you are on yer own G.Ace !!


Obviously you didnt read my post. I know most men are stronger than women. i was just pointing out size doesnt equal strength.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 24, 2016)

It's dangerous to girls to create this delusion. I know it's all part of the super hero shit, but a girl who believes she can go toe to toe is going to learn a harsh lesson about upper body strength and the power that comes from physical size.


----------



## pismoe (May 24, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > I've taught you as best I can Grasshopper Ace .   Ignore my words if you like but if you can't see the reality of the generalization that women are generally weaker , smaller and less suitable to hand to hand combat with a male , well then you are on yer own G.Ace !!
> ...


--------------------------   generally speaking size equals strength Ace !!


----------



## Asclepias (May 24, 2016)

pismoe said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Nope. If that was case fat women would be stronger than you.


----------



## pismoe (May 24, 2016)

best for a woman to carry a gun or other means of protection and be able to run and avoid .   As already said by another poster , situational awareness is probably the best skill any person or woman can have .    As Hilary says , lets reduce guns in American society so that women and girls can't protect themselves .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 24, 2016)

I live in California, which is a victims rights state, that is to say the ONLY right you have is to be a victim

It is against the law for my wife to carry a gun, despite the Constitution. Of course unconstitutional laws offer no moral reason for decent people to follow them.


----------



## DGS49 (May 25, 2016)

The difference in size, mass, and strength between men and women is not "cultural" nor is it an illusion.  Go to any gym, and the weights being handles by the women are a joke.  There are a few exceptions, of course, but these are exceptions.  Skill at fighting can be learned, and there are techniques by which a smaller person can win an exchange with a larger person.  Women (girls) who have done martial arts training tend to know their limitations, but pushing this garbage on television and in movies serves no real purpose, and can be harmful if girls take it seriously.  Most women throwing a solid punch at a man will be more injured themselves by the impact than the man who is the recipient.


----------



## 2aguy (May 25, 2016)

DGS49 said:


> The past few years, television writers have been on a ridiculous campaign to create female characters who are super-girls who can kick any man's ass.
> 
> Last week I saw, on Blindspot, a fistfight between a 110 pound woman ("Jane Doe") and a 200-pound man that was the worst example I have ever seen of this phenomenon. Repeatedly, the man would throw a punch at her, and she brushed it off by simply flicking her wrist at him.  The scene ended with the guy being thrown (off-camera, of course) bodily into a courtyard, presumably by this featherweight woman.  Give me a freakin' break.
> 
> ...




Making the world equal......even if they have to lie to do it.


----------



## 2aguy (May 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> So those jujitsu moves don't work?  Normal untrained women, I agree with you.  Women trained to fight using their attackers strength and momentum against them?  They could kick a man's ass if they had to.
> Is the underlying theme here women in military combat?  Or are you only discussing women without weapons?




Sorry....size, strength and weight all matter......that is why they have weight divisions in all sports and they don't have women fighting men........train for hand to hand.....but that is the absolute last resort...a gun, or a knife is your best chance at surviving a vilolent attack.


----------



## Unkotare (May 28, 2016)

DGS49 said:


> The difference in size, mass, and strength between men and women is not "cultural" nor is it an illusion.  Go to any gym, and the weights being handles by the women are a joke.  There are a few exceptions, of course, but these are exceptions.  Skill at fighting can be learned, and there are techniques by which a smaller person can win an exchange with a larger person.  Women (girls) who have done martial arts training tend to know their limitations, but pushing this garbage on television and in movies serves no real purpose, and can be harmful if girls take it seriously.  Most women throwing a solid punch at a man will be more injured themselves by the impact than the man who is the recipient.





Unless the man is a weakling like you.


----------



## waltky (Jun 3, 2016)

Wonder what his position will be when his girls become eligible for the draft?...





*Obama: U.S. Military Stronger Because All Combat Positions Are Open to Women*
_June 2, 2016  – In a commencement speech Thursday to graduates of the U.S. Air Force Academy in Colorado Springs, Colo., President Barack Obama said the U.S. military is stronger because women can now serve in all combat positions and because the U.S. is closing the Guantanamo Bay prison in Cuba._


> “And on this 40th anniversary of the first female cadets arriving at this academy, we are stronger because General Johnson leaves this institution, because Air Force Gen. Lori Robinson leads Northern Command, our nation’s first female combatant commander, and because all combat positions in our military are now open to women like you. We’re stronger because of it,” said Obama.  Robinson leads both the North American Aerospace Defense Command (NORAD) and U.S. Northern Command (USNORTHCOMM).  “Perhaps no element of our power is more enduring than the example that we set ourselves – the values we live as a nation and as individuals. That’s how we won the Cold War – not just with the strength of our arms, but with the power of our ideas, the power of our example,” the president said.
> 
> “It’s how we defend our nation, including our refusal to torture, because America doesn’t just insist that other countries respect human rights, we have to uphold them as well and lead the way. It’s how we treat those we capture. It’s one of the reasons we have to close the prison in Guantanamo, because America has to stand for rule of law,” he said.  We live our values when our military like America itself truly welcomes the talents of all people. We’re stronger when our gay and lesbian cadets and troops can serve their country – a country they love without hiding who they love,” Obama said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 3, 2016)

The issue isn't necessarily that they have women kicking men's asses.  I think the issue is that too often the women don't seem physically strong.  Jaimie Alexander, who stars in Blindspot (and played Lady Sif in the Thor movies) is listed as 5'9" and 125-130 lbs.  She does not look especially muscular; if anything she's a bit thin.  

Having said that, however, men have been doing ridiculous, totally unrealistic fighting in TV and movies since they began.  Those men aren't always big, or even seemingly in great shape.  Even someone like Bruce Lee was only supposed to be about 5'7" and 135-140.  That's bigger than Alexander, obviously, but still not that big of a man.  And in action film, realism is often set aside for aesthetics, whether the star is a man or a woman.

At least in today's action scenes, thanks to the popularity of MMA IMO, we see some techniques which might actually be effective.  Scarlett Johannsen might not be big enough/strong enough to knock opponents out with a single blow unless she gets very lucky, but I would think even a big man could be put out of a fight if she gets him into a good armbar as they like to have her do in the Avengers movies.  

Oh, and I did see something about Alexander having been on the wrestling team at her high school, so at least she does have some small experience in a form of martial arts if that's true.


----------



## DGS49 (Jun 6, 2016)

Talking about Barry and the Air Force Academy commencement speech...

Ironic, since none of those graduating from the Air Force Academy will ever be "in combat."

No rational human could ever conclude that a fighting force is "stronger" in any way because of the introduction of female combat troops.  Any female troops.

The only way that females could improve the strength of a military unit is if they assume an administrative position so that a man can serve in combat.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 6, 2016)

excellent reasoning DGS !!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 6, 2016)

OldLady said:


> So those jujitsu moves don't work?  Normal untrained women, I agree with you.  Women trained to fight using their attackers strength and momentum against them?  They could kick a man's ass if they had to.
> Is the underlying theme here women in military combat?  Or are you only discussing women without weapons?


well done.the winner.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 7, 2016)

DGS49 said:


> [...]
> 
> What, exactly, is the point of portraying these fictional women as effective fighters against men?  God forbid women in real life come to believe that they can hope to win a physical fight against an aggressive male attacker.
> 
> [...]


It quite simply is pandering to the feminist movement and it's been going on for years, not only here in the U.S. but to a large extent in Europe and Scandinavia, where we are now witnessing the initial stage of the consequence.  Women in Sweden, and more recently in Cologne, Germany, are being casually raped and molested by Islamic migrant men -- a category of males who have absolutely no respect for women or the myths imparted to them by feminist demagogues.  

The feminist movement is wholly responsible for the sexual aggression taking place in Germany and Scandinavia.


----------



## DGS49 (Jun 7, 2016)

Consider:  Most of the immigrants coming to Europe from Syria and other war-torn countries are unaccompanied young men.  It would be understandable if they were just insanely horny.

Not that that justifies sexual assault, but if I went several months without any female companionship (as I did while in the military service), I would definitely be obsessed with sexual desire.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 7, 2016)

MikeK said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > [...]
> ...



Feminism is responsible for the sexual aggression of Muslim migrant men?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 8, 2016)

DGS49 said:


> Consider:  Most of the immigrants coming to Europe from Syria and other war-torn countries are unaccompanied young men.  It would be understandable if they were just insanely horny.
> 
> Not that that justifies sexual assault, but if I went several months without any female companionship (as I did while in the military service), I would definitely be obsessed with sexual desire.


-----------------------------------------------    seems to me that that a CIVILIZED man should be able to control himself .     Anyway , thats what i was always taught by my parents on ALL issues concerning every everything .   --------------   i don't believe in 'insanely horny' or in 'blue balls' as being an excuse .


----------



## MikeK (Jun 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Feminism is responsible for the sexual aggression of Muslim migrant men?


That isn't what I said.  Read it again.  I said feminism is responsible for the sexual aggression taking place in Germany and Scandinavia.  Here's why:

The ultimate objective of the feminist movement in the Western world is to achieve absolute equality in all matters and to totally eliminate women's dependence on and deference to men.  The effect of this gradual but subtly aggressive movement toward complete liberation from natural male dominance is reflected not only in women's increasing presence in business, in occupational categories and, more recently, in fully committed combat roles in the armed forces.

The effort is plainly manifest in the entertainment media's pandering to the increasing feminist fantasy of _badass_ women as heroic, machine-gun toting soldiers and two-fisted cops chasing down criminals and knocking them out with one punch.  We are seeing an endless progression of women in various athletic roles, clearly conveying the impression that these exceptional examples of feminine brawn are average and typical.  The effort to cancel male superiority has reached the level in which women are even competing in UFC cage fighting.

The bottom-line effect of the subtle but relentless feminist movement on the male psyche has been largely pre-conscious but plainly manifest in the German male acceptance of female dominance in politics and the lack of resistance to Angela Merkel's intention to import hundreds of thousands of Muslim refugees -- 80% of whom are young, military-age males!







The conspicuous absence of German men in the enthusiastic welcoming of these obvious sexual competitors plainly reveals the successful rejection of German male influence over the actions of free and independent persons who no longer are regarded as _their_ women.  And it is this absence of proprietary association which accounts for the surprising lack of reaction by German men to the mass groping, casual molestation and rape of _liberated_ German women by the Muslim men whom they vigorously welcomed into _their_ country.

It should be noted that Muslim refugees are not getting away with this outrageous sexual conduct in Russia, where feminism has no voice.  The few who dared try it were severely beaten by Russian men and are being expelled.

I doubt the Muslims would get away with it in Italy or any of the Latin nations where the male populations have not been psychologically castrated and detached by the feminist movement.  But it's clear that women in those nations where dependence on men has been rejected are on their own where the most primitive rule of Nature is being imposed.  The men of those nations are no longer motivated by the instinct to protect women who have rejected the notion of male supremacy and have methodically established themselves as wholly independent.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 8, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Feminism is responsible for the sexual aggression of Muslim migrant men?
> ...



This reads like an overly verbose attempt to get women 'back in the kitchen' or something to that effect.  For that matter, it also seems just a step removed from blaming women for getting raped.

You aren't blaming the aggression of Muslim migrant men on feminism, you are blaming feminism for the presence of such men.  You are also doing so with an astounding amount of misogynist generalization coupled with a near complete lack of actual evidence.  Oh, and you also ignore the myriad other factors which are almost certainly involved.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 8, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> This reads like an overly verbose attempt to get women 'back in the kitchen' or something to that effect.  For that matter, it also seems just a step removed from blaming women for getting raped.
> 
> You aren't blaming the aggression of Muslim migrant men on feminism, you are blaming feminism for the presence of such men.  You are also doing so with an astounding amount of misogynist generalization coupled with a near complete lack of actual evidence.  Oh, and you also ignore the myriad other factors which are almost certainly involved.


Methinks the lady? doth protest too much.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 9, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > This reads like an overly verbose attempt to get women 'back in the kitchen' or something to that effect.  For that matter, it also seems just a step removed from blaming women for getting raped.
> ...



Not agreeing with your silliness means I must be female?


----------



## MikeK (Jun 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Not agreeing with your silliness means I must be female?


_Plumbing_ is not the decisive factor.   Mentality is.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 9, 2016)

DGS49 said:


> Consider:  Most of the immigrants coming to Europe from Syria and other war-torn countries are unaccompanied young men.  It would be understandable if they were just insanely horny.
> 
> Not that that justifies sexual assault, but if I went several months without any female companionship (as I did while in the military service), I would definitely be obsessed with sexual desire.







Who do you think you're fooling? You've gone your whole life so far and are likely to remain the same.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 9, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Not agreeing with your silliness means I must be female?
> ...



Ah.  So not agreeing that feminism is to blame for Muslim migrants being in countries like Germany is a feminine position.  Got it.


----------



## MikeK (Jun 9, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Ah.  So not agreeing that feminism is to blame for Muslim migrants being in countries like Germany is a feminine position.  Got it.


More like a _feminist_ position.  Got it?


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 9, 2016)

MikeK said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Ah.  So not agreeing that feminism is to blame for Muslim migrants being in countries like Germany is a feminine position.  Got it.
> ...



Still hilarious.  Either you believe feminism is to blame for Muslim migrants, or you must be a feminist.  

You aren't improving your argument with each subsequent post.


----------

